# opinions on new old stock 2009 fuji Roubaix for noob



## carsonsig

A local shop is offering new old stock Fuji Roubaix for $790... I am 6'5" and finding bikes over 61 cm in any of my local shops has been impossible...


64cm FUJI BIKES ROUBAIX ROAD BIKE XXL-New Closeout (fits 6'3-6'7")

here is the fuji archive page:

Print Bike Page - Roubaix

$800 barely gets me tiagra all over and no carbon stays in my shops new.. and nothing above a 61 cm. I like that it has a mix of 105, and carbon stays... in that price range, I am at bikes direct with no carbon stays and a motobecane etc... I realize the stuff will be 2+ years old editions of 105 etc. 

I did a sprint tri and training on my mtb with street tires. and it sucked.... I want something lighter, with good stuff, from a good brand that will stand behind their gear... but dont have a ton of $$$... craigslist searching for this bike is barely below the 790, and some over... and 64 cm is really hard to come by... I would love for your opinions of why this is or isnt a good deal/idea.... thanks a TON!!!


----------



## PJ352

carsonsig said:


> A local shop is offering new old stock Fuji Roubaix for $790... I am 6'5" and finding bikes over 61 cm in any of my local shops has been impossible...
> 
> 
> 64cm FUJI BIKES ROUBAIX ROAD BIKE XXL-New Closeout (fits 6'3-6'7")
> 
> here is the fuji archive page:
> 
> Print Bike Page - Roubaix
> 
> $800 barely gets me tiagra all over and no carbon stays in my shops new.. and nothing above a 61 cm. I like that it has a mix of 105, and carbon stays... in that price range, I am at bikes direct with no carbon stays and a motobecane etc... I realize the stuff will be 2+ years old editions of 105 etc.
> 
> I did a sprint tri and training on my mtb with street tires. and it sucked.... I want something lighter, with good stuff, from a good brand that will stand behind their gear... but dont have a ton of $$$... craigslist searching for this bike is barely below the 790, and some over... and 64 cm is really hard to come by... I would love for your opinions of why this is or isnt a good deal/idea.... thanks a TON!!!


Since the bike is listed on CL I'm going to assume the shop is fairly local to you. If so, my suggestion is to go get fitted and test ride it. They specify 'by appointment', so before making the trek to the shop, consider calling and asking for the model year. Knowing that, we can better verify the price. 

That said and generally speaking, considering the specs, I think $790 is a good price, but only if the bike fits well and rides/ handles the way you like. Also, you mention a mix of 105, but the specs you link to show that the bike has Tiagra shifters. Not 'bad' by any means, but not representing what I'd consider a 105 equipped drivetrain.

EDIT: I'm making a guess that the bike is an '09, but it is a guess. In checking the sizing on both your link (print page) and Bikepedia (see below), there is no 64cm listed. The largest frame size offered on both is a 61cm. If the bike fits you well that may be a non-issue, but another thing to ask the shop about.

BikePedia - 2009 Fuji Roubaix (USA) Complete Bicycle


----------



## carsonsig

thanks PJ, it is a 2009... yeah I have traded emails with him... I just didnt want to waste an hour each way to go ride it if the posse on here gagged at the price or model....


----------



## PJ352

carsonsig said:


> thanks PJ, it is a 2009... yeah I have traded emails with him... I just didnt want to waste an hour each way to go ride it if the posse on here gagged at the price or model....


I added a couple of things to my OP, so check it out again. In essence, I don't see a 64cm listed.


----------



## carsonsig

hmmmmmm I see that... on the fuji site, it states 6 sizes... but the geometry chart shows 8 iterations... and the pictures show a sticker ( i know haha, a sticker) that shows 64 cm... more confusion..!


----------



## PJ352

carsonsig said:


> hmmmmmm I see that... on the fuji site, it states 6 sizes... but the geometry chart shows 8 iterations... and the pictures show a sticker ( i know haha, a sticker) that shows 64 cm... more confusion..!


Yes, it is confusing. The bottom line is no matter the number affixed, the bike has to fit well. So while I'd certainly get some clarification, until the bike is fitted to you and you test ride it, you aren't going to know for sure.

If you do make the run out to the shop, post an update of your riding impressions and the stem length/ angle and spacers used. Together, they may give us some insight on how well the bike fits you.


----------



## Tallsedo

Its almost September, and the bike is still listed for $790....funny... since i have ben considering this bike too....but too far to drive to get fitted...guess I should get measured first.... it IS pretty tempting for the price....


----------

